
OpenToonz: Making high-end animation software accessible - buovjaga
https://opensource.com/article/17/2/opentoonz-2d-animation-software
======
buovjaga
Here is the AppImage the Morevna folks maintain:
[https://gumroad.com/l/opentoonz-linux](https://gumroad.com/l/opentoonz-linux)

